# Recomendation for ENT doctor that dives?



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

I am currently experiencing what I believe is a case of middle ear barotrauma. I tried to see my ear nose and throat doctor but he is backed up weeks out. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good ENT in town?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The word 'trauma' should move you to the head of the line?


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> The word 'trauma' should move you to the head of the line?


You would think! I was told if it seems like it is getting infected they would try to work me in sooner. I am going to try again Tuesday and go that route but I am thinking maybe it is time to find a new doctor as I am not impressed. I have many doctors listed through my insurance provider but just wondering if anyone recommends a good ENT doctor.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

PERDIDO PIRATE said:


> You would think! I was told if it seems like it is getting infected they would try to work me in sooner. I am going to try again Tuesday and go that route but I am thinking maybe it is time to find a new doctor as I am not impressed. I have many doctors listed through my insurance provider but just wondering if anyone recommends a good ENT doctor.


Might be a good question to post over on scubaboard
Quite a few diving/medicals hang there..
/r


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been going to Dr. Kevin Botts for about 15 years. He is an angler, outdoorsman and one great ENT. Nothing but the best.
When I was younger I was in the water for any reason and got ear infections, he fixed me. I still see him for my annual hearing test.
Tom


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I second Dr Botts or his partner Dr Lurtin. Dr Lurtin has seen my whole family at one time or another, but Dr Botts operated on my son.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Dr. Kotlarz is a diver and has treated me for ear issues after diving a couple of times. http://jackkotlarzmd.com/


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for replies. Botts is my current doctor but after calling again this morning and telling them I thought it looks like middle ear barotrauma and that I think it is infected they still could not get me in for another week. And they also could not recommend anyone else.  I did get an appointment tomorrow with doctor Kotlarz so thanks again!


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Curious how this turned out for you.

I suffered the same "injury" last week diving. When discussing with my local dive shop owner he nailed the "diagnosis" of a middle ear injury as I was complaining that it felt like my ear was still full and was starting to ring. He suggested decongestants, steroidal nasal spray and rest.

Incidentally, just as an exercise in caution, I called DAN's non-emergency line and they confirmed the same. The DAN nurse also suggested that not only was this very common in novice divers (wounding my pride) she said that if it doesn't go away after a week or feels worse or gets infected my doctor would probably prescribe antibiotics, decongestants and a steroidal nasal spray like Nasalcourt.

Since I work offshore in the GOM and have to fly a helicopter for work I chose to see my doc proactively who did exactly what DAN suggested they would do. A week of antibiotics, a steroid shot, ear drops and Claritin D.

I'm going on a week now and my ear is still ringing but at times it seems to be getting better if even only briefly. I'm hoping for a full recovery in another week or so, so I can get out there diving again.

Lesson learned...especially if you feel like it's infected see a doc early and don't hesitate to call DAN.


----------



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn’t see a doctor till 10 days in. at first I figured the fullness and fluid would go away and it did quickly in one ear. The other didn’t drain and the doctor confirmed it was blood in the middle ear. I was prescribed Amoxicillin, Prednisone, and Alegra D. the doctor said that should work but not to expect results over night. I was scheduled to come back in four weeks and then have a pressure test done to make sure everything was ok. I took all my medicine as prescribed and still had the fluid-blood in my ear. The doctor said sometimes if the fluid doesn’t drain the eardrum will have to be lanced to allow for drainage. It took nearly 4 weeks for the fluid to go away but thankfully it did. Tuesday I went in for my appointment and the doctor confirmed I was good to go after doing a pressure test. I didn’t have any ringing only a dull pain whenever that came and went but the fluid was really aggravating. My doctor told me no diving or flying till I was cleared so you may want to check on the flying. From researching the net it sounds like there are all sorts of degrees of injury and some heal sooner than others but it just takes time. Mine seemed like forever to heel but I am good to go now. Hopefully yours will heal quick!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

In the future, have your wife call and make the appointment. Have her tell them that she is a pharmaceutical saleperson and just use your initials and last name. 

You will get in immediately.


----------

